# Specialized Big Hit Grom SPEC



## posey24 (May 31, 2011)

Ok so i jumped the gun on the Giant and im glad it fell through cuz i actually got a real bike heres my Mongoose Blackcomb Replacement Specialized Big Hit Grom SPEC.... its smaller than my Mongoose... not sure on the frame size but its got 24" wheels... But the guy i got it from upgraded stuff... Front forks to Fox the rear shock upgraded Chris King Everything....not sure what that means still looking th bike over but heres some pics... if i posted them wrong jus tell me how to fix them...


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm relatively certain that's a kid's downhill bike...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It's a kids' bike. That's what "Grom" refers to.

If it serves your purpose, rock it.


----------



## posey24 (May 31, 2011)

in know its a kids... im 5'4" bout 140lbs so its the perfect size for me....right? thats what the bike shop said.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, on the one hand, there are adult bikes for people your size.

On the other hand, big hit bikes are always pretty big, and stuffing lots of travel and 26" wheels into a small frame can result in some pretty weird setups. There are a few adult bikes with 24" rear wheels for that reason. There are some disadvantages to 24" wheels - basically the same as the 26" vs. 29" thing. But I think good tires are still available for them.

If it does what you want it to, better than the Mongoose, just go with it.


----------



## posey24 (May 31, 2011)

well what do ya ppls think its upgraded so its no kiddie parts.... im gettin it for 250 and a stereo install....i can graduate to a bigger one next time... any huge disadvantages to 24"vs26" that i should worry about.? can i put 26" WHEELS on it jus incase


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds like you haven't bought it yet. That's a relief...

Can you test ride it without committing to the whole deal?

24" wheels don't roll over things as well as 26" wheels. Same reason that 26" wheels don't roll as well as 29" wheels - if you want to read more about it, that gets discussed ad infinitum. Obviously it's a compromise, or we'd all be riding penny farthings.

My instinct is that you'd be happier on an adult-sized dirt jumper or long-travel hardtail. Or an adult-sized downhill bike, of course, but that's going to be a lot harder to get for $250 and some electrical work.


----------



## posey24 (May 31, 2011)

ive already test rode it it rides great the fox fronts have the lock out and everything has been upgraded.. im not sure ehat Chris King makes but its got chris king everything.. if not being able to roll over things is my only disadvantage id tell myself to go for it..its small enough for my size so i can throw it around and controly it thro harder terrain.... and tis got really gor Kendas on it... any other things to look at feel for?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

God please don't buy it.. I thought you did and was laughing my ass off.


----------



## posey24 (May 31, 2011)

great detailed opinion there pfox...y not exactly


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

posey24 said:


> great detailed opinion there pfox...y not exactly


... Because it's a little kid's downhill bike.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

The pic is blurry so I'm not sure if the headset is King or not for the angle it looks like CC S3. Unless it has Chris King Bottom Bracket the most it gets is headset.

It it has Fox 36 fork so you can put the 20mm TA 26er on same goes to the rear as well it looks like it would clear. Depending on what you are using it for but if you are using it as intended then the brake would need upgrade. It would fade badly on the long descend.

I can understand why pfox said not to get it, it's not exactly an XC or AM bike it's Bighit FR, build by someone similar experience as you.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

false said:


> ... Because it's a little kid's downhill bike.


lol nuff said


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

posey you still haven't posted the pics of the saw blade brake rotors. C'mon let see em. BTW you'd probably be happier with a big boy bike FWIW


----------



## posey24 (May 31, 2011)

hey everyone has been a huge help here... and i know that this frame wont snap in half on my like the mongoose and it isnt made for me its made for a larger kid i get that...Well im not bigger then a large kid at all. and the big hit small is the same size jus has 26" tires... so ima get it cuz its better then my mongoose and eventually ill be able to graduate to a larger one when my skills increase as well.... so ill have it to ride Santa Rosa Palteo Vale Lake and everything else here in so cal and ill have fun doing it... in not blowing any comments of i understand fully what everyone is saying but ill ahve fun and ride this damn bike for all its worth and thats 250 bux and 3 hours of my time... which aint bad


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

posey24 said:


> hey everyone has been a huge help here... and i know that this frame wont snap in half on my like the mongoose and it isnt made for me its made for a larger kid i get that...Well im not bigger then a large kid at all. and the big hit small is the same size jus has 26" tires... so ima get it cuz its better then my mongoose and eventually ill be able to graduate to a larger one when my skills increase as well.... so ill have it to ride Santa Rosa Palteo Vale Lake and everything else here in so cal and ill have fun doing it... in not blowing any comments of i understand fully what everyone is saying but ill ahve fun and ride this damn bike for all its worth and thats 250 bux and 3 hours of my time... which aint bad


if your only paying 250 bucks, its worth it.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

It's a good bike, if it works for you. One downside is it is 40lbs.


----------



## angular momentum (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't let the fact that it has "upgrades" on it, e.g. chris king, sway your opinion on the bike--it will make little difference, especially for a beginner. What is a far more important consideration is the frame size, geometry, etc., and that it will suit your riding style. Though it will not be anywhere near optimal for trail riding, I must admit 250 is a pretty good deal. Again, chris king shouldn't mean a darn for you right now--people buy it because it's blingy, USA made, "prestigious", extremely durable, and because it's inordinately expensive, and people with money need to spend their money on something.


----------

